# toon, disney, ABCFMHD uplinked



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

hopefully they will go active "soon". i also see Dish has listed Voom Movies, (used to be world) is available as well.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Is Toon cartoon network or Toon Disney?


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

DBS Commando said:


> Is Toon cartoon network or Toon Disney?


Cartoon, also listed but unavailable are, espn news, bravo, but stil unavailable, maybe by Friday, maybe next week, maybe Soon:lol:


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

disney hd
abc family hd were uplinked today

the temp channels that have been up there for a while are now these;

cartoon hd
bravo hd
espnews hd
toon disney hd

look for john h uplink report and more moves made today.


----------



## Sphagnum (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome to hear. As soon as those channels are active, I can finally switch to the ALL HD package, save $35 a month, and still watch everything I wanna watch!


----------



## geoff (Jan 3, 2004)

Sphagnum said:


> Awesome to hear. As soon as those channels are active, I can finally switch to the ALL HD package, save $35 a month, and still watch everything I wanna watch!


I know that is what I'm doing, right now my 6 year old can't live without disney, as soon as disney HD is runnning, good bye AT250...Hellow All HD


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/raymie.htm

Says that ABC Family, Disney Channel are showing Video, 
could be turned on Today ?


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Now I just need FX HD and The Travel Channel HD and I can switch to the all HD package.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

archer75 said:


> Now I just need FX HD and The Travel Channel HD and I can switch to the all HD package.


speed and fxwould be nice


----------



## ICBM99 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm all for these other channels, but most of my watching is from the main networks. I cant get them OTA, and my DMA is #157, so it might be awhile. But I still think its good for dish (and us), to get more HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

archer75 said:


> Now I just need FX HD and The Travel Channel HD and I can switch to the all HD package.


I'm waiting for NICK, HBO extra HD, STARZ extra stream.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

it looks like dish is very busy this weekend. more activity last night means we might be looking at a nice week!


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Hope to see these soon, as I just went HD Only 15 minutes ago. The only channels I really will miss are Comedy Central (Daily Show and Colbert), Spike (Star Trek DS9 and VOY reruns), E! (only for The Soup), and Cartoon (for Robot Chicken). And Cartoon and Spike may be here, well, soon. 

I was actually shocked. I'm bundled with AT&T, and given some Dish CSRs don't know what HD only was, I though I was in for a long battle with the AT*T CSRs, but I was done with the AT&T rep in 10 minutes. Oddly, though, he wanted to add a dish for 61.5 (thinking I had only a Dish 1000 series), when I already have a second Dish 500 pointing at 61.5. It took a little convincing that I was OK without yet another wing dish install. 

With 12 (or so) more test channels besides these, hopefully we'll see some more soon.


----------

